# Shallow Water Muskie



## BigPharma (Jan 1, 2016)

Hello everyone, I’m new to this forum and am looking to get info on muskie fishing.

This is my first year fishing muskies and so far I’ve caught 2 on the extra large jitterbug topwater and 1 on an orange spinnerbait during early summer.

Since my fishing is confined to wading a certain river in North-East Ohio I was wondering how one would target shallow water muskies in less than 3 feet of water?

-as the water temp. decreases in the fall and winter can I still use top water lures?

-are there any musky lures that only swim 1-2 feet below the surface?

-should I slow down the retrieve speed of spinnerbaits as the water temp. drops?

-I’ve been trying to use a Suick Thriller while wading but the rod tip always hits the water on the down stroke. Is that a lure that can only be used from an elevated position on a boat?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

BigPharma said:


> Hello everyone, I’m new to this forum and am looking to get info on muskie fishing.
> 
> This is my first year fishing muskies and so far I’ve caught 2 on the extra large jitterbug topwater and 1 on an orange spinnerbait during early summer.
> 
> ...


For shallow water you may want to look into a Bucher Shallow Raider: inline spinners such as Mepps, Windels, Blue Fox or Buchertails; Minnow lures such as a small Grandma, Jake, Rapala Husky Jerk, Rapala F14 or F18.

To jerk the Suick being in a elevated position works best. you may get it to work by jerking to the side instead of down.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

BigPharma said:


> Hello everyone, I’m new to this forum and am looking to get info on muskie fishing.
> 
> This is my first year fishing muskies and so far I’ve caught 2 on the extra large jitterbug topwater and 1 on an orange spinnerbait during early summer.
> 
> ...


Easiest way to find most all info go to Google and look up muskies in creeks in Fall. I'm sure you will learn a lot. Not that us Musky fishermen won't tell much just easier on Google. Let me know what you come up with. Good Luck.


Roscoe


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Roscoe said:


> Easiest way to find most all info go to Google and look up muskies in creeks in Fall. I'm sure you will learn a lot. Not that us Musky fishermen won't tell much just easier on Google. Let me know what you come up with. Good Luck.
> 
> 
> Roscoe


Wouldn't it be easier to google it yourself then tell him to google it and let you know what he came up with?

Lots of baits you can work shallow and slower as temps drop. Glide baits like phantoms, twitch baits/cranks made of balsa would be top in my line up. It's less common to throw top water when the water gets cold but you never know.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

burnsj5 said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to google it yourself then tell him to google it and let you know what he came up with?
> 
> Lots of baits you can work shallow and slower as temps drop. Glide baits like phantoms, twitch baits/cranks made of balsa would be top in my line up. It's less common to throw top water when the water gets cold but you never know.


That sound a little confusing. I don't have to Google shallow water Musky fishing. I've been there. That's more or less what I suggested for him.


Roscoe


----------



## BigPharma (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks for the replies, I think the Bucher Shallow Raider in the Sucker pattern would work well.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

For shallow water it's tough to beat a bucktail or a spinnerbait. Another good option would be a Rapala X-rap Subwalk.


----------

